# Cypress Tree Antler



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello mates, I'd like to share this anatomical natural. It's a "Cupressocyparis" (Cypress) and it is a very hard wood. I was wondering how much would I have taken to make it from the raw dried to the final waxing, so for the first time I took the time: 4 hours carving with my knife and rasp, 9 hours sanding up to 2.500 and about one hour finishing with linseed oil and beeswax. Fourteen hours in two days...this is addiction...is it serious? Anyway it comes out nice and I really enjoyed it. It measures lenght cm. 16,5 - between forks: inner wide cm. 5 - outer wide cm. 9,5
Banded to test it with golden TB 20mm and a leather pouch by Performance Catapults. It fits perfectly to my hand and pulls on at 45° naturally. I hope you like it, thanks for watching. Best, Bob.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

beautiful work bob,your pictures always bring out the quality of your work


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great job bob


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, I still have my right hand consumed by the sanding paper...lol


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That is a real beauty Bob, nice work.
Martin


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muy chula Bob!

The number ten photo looks like a scorpion ready to attack


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

Very beautiful work, that. I love the growth rings and the "ridges" on the outside surface where the prongs meet the handle, which I believe are not actual ridges - they just look that way (in the 7th photo).


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

that has got to be one of my favorites of yours. Fantastic.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Martin said:


> That is a real beauty Bob, nice work.
> Martin


Thanks Martin, really appreciate.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> That is a real beauty Bob, nice work.
> Martin


Thanks Martin, really appreciate.
[/quote]
Thanks Chepo. Yes, it looks like a scorpion, you're right. I saw it before starting carving. Cheers mate.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

that wood has some nice female curves to it.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> That is a real beauty Bob, nice work.
> Martin


Thanks Martin, really appreciate.
[/quote]
Thanks Chepo. Yes, it looks like a scorpion, you're right. I saw it before starting carving. Cheers mate.
[/quote]
Ted, they are ridges very very thin, like a skin when we bend to the side. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Imperial said:


> That is a real beauty Bob, nice work.
> Martin


Thanks Martin, really appreciate.
[/quote]
Thanks Chepo. Yes, it looks like a scorpion, you're right. I saw it before starting carving. Cheers mate.
[/quote]
Ted, they are ridges very very thin, like a skin when we bend to the side. Thanks for your comment.
[/quote]
Thanks BJ. You make very good works too. Keep on doing mate.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> That is a real beauty Bob, nice work.
> Martin


Thanks Martin, really appreciate.
[/quote]
Thanks Chepo. Yes, it looks like a scorpion, you're right. I saw it before starting carving. Cheers mate.
[/quote]
Ted, they are ridges very very thin, like a skin when we bend to the side. Thanks for your comment.
[/quote]
Thanks BJ. You make very good works too. Keep on doing mate.
[/quote]
Agreed with you Slingshot Guerrilla, she looks like a dancer while jumping. Thanks.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

how many slingshots have you made, bob? that is, if it is possible to count them


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

bj000 said:


> how many slingshots have you made, bob? that is, if it is possible to count them


BJ, this is the number tenth.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> how many slingshots have you made, bob? that is, if it is possible to count them


BJ, this is the number tenth.
[/quote]
you're kidding! they look so good, I imagined you have made dozens, if not hundreds.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

where do you live in italy?
anywhere near Via Gruccia 192b 
52027 San Giovanni Valdarno (Ar)?
I have some art hanging in a gallery there, and you being a photographer, I thought it was a long shot that you may know Pier Giuseppe Carini.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

bj000 said:


> how many slingshots have you made, bob? that is, if it is possible to count them


BJ, this is the number tenth.
[/quote]
you're kidding! they look so good, I imagined you have made dozens, if not hundreds.
[/quote]

No BJ, that's the truth. 10. I've been working wood and other materials as copper, iron, crystals for years, but I've never made a catapult before crossing the Forum. Maybe if you feel in love with wood and slingshots you can really make something beauty. I believe the important thing is to let the heart lead your hands. I know you do understand because I see you're doing that way, aren't you?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

bj000 said:


> where do you live in italy?
> anywhere near Via Gruccia 192b
> 52027 San Giovanni Valdarno (Ar)?
> I have some art hanging in a gallery there, and you being a photographer, I thought it was a long shot that you may know Pier Giuseppe Carini.


Unfortunately not. I live on the hills near Pavia and Milan in the north of the Country. San Giovanni Val d'Arno is in Tuscany, a beautiful place. If I move down there I'll tell you and go to see your art pieces.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

that would be great. I have not talked with my art dealer in a while. I wonder what he would think if I told him I gave up making pictures for making slingshots.. Maybe he would sell them for me lol


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice wood and very artistic shaping, Bob. I like to use the same finish, except that I rarely sand to more than 220 grit.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Nice wood and very artistic shaping, Bob. I like to use the same finish, except that I rarely sand to more than 220 grit.


Thanks DH. I'm quite maniacal about sanding, lol, I love feeling the wood like velvet.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

THAT'S A BEAUTY!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic







, good job Bob


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks mates for your comments


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hi Bob, truly beautiful and respecting the own equilibrium of the fork, have patience, fantastic work.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

MAGNIFICENT!!

That is all I can say


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> Hi Bob, truly beautiful and respecting the own equilibrium of the fork, have patience, fantastic work.


Thanks man, yes it was a long long work of sanding but it was worth it. Cheers, Bob


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

flippinout said:


> MAGNIFICENT!!
> 
> That is all I can say


Nathan, thanks for your nice comment. Cheers, Bob


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

that's lovely Bob!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Bob that a real nice catty mate


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Formidonis Noctu said:


> that's lovely Bob!


Thanks mate! I'm glad you like it. It's been a hard but satisfying work. Cheers, Bob.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hogancastings said:


> Hi Bob that a real nice catty mate


Thanks Pete, I'm honored.


----------



## hood (Jun 2, 2011)

very cool' I like it.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

hood said:


> very cool' I like it.


Thanks Hood, it was the first cypress I've been working and I was quite surprised to find such a nice colour. Cheers, Bob.


----------

